# WY Region G Mule Deer Hunt - Thoughts??



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

A friend and I are looking to do a backpack hunt in Region G during the fall 2015. We have the points to draw the tag, so I'm in the process of compiling information for the upcoming hunt. My wife's family has a reunion each year up the Greys River in the Blind Bull area (visitors always welcome), so I am fairly familiar with the main valley and some of the tributaries up to about Corral Creek (~50 miles "up" the Greys). I have taken the spotter out on several occasions and spotted animals, and have been drawn to the high country on the east side of unit 144. I am trying to decipher the exact boundaries, and while I think there should be plenty of good country up there, I'm curious of other's opinions. My wife and I did a 10-mile hike between McDougal Gap and Blind Bull Canyon last summer as well, and the habitat in that area looked phenomenal; however, it area might be in unit 142 which is in H. I don't want to discount areas to the west of the Greys (Mann Peak, Virginia Peak, etc.), and I'm also curious about areas further to the south (Commisary Ridge) as well as the rolling, more open country that heads south towards Cokeville once you exit the high country.

If any of you would be willing to share your knowledge of the region, I would be grateful. Again, I am just looking to fine tune my research by throwing out chunks on the region that may not be worth the time to scout. As I said, we are looking for a backpack style hunt, and would ideally like to be 5-10 miles back with the chance at solid 150-160"+ bucks. I know they're there as I've seen some bombers over the past 13 years summering in the Greys valley. We will likely have time for a couple weekend scouting trips before the season as well as some time that I can likely carve out of our yearly reunion. Any thoughts are appreciated. If you'd rather PM, that's OK too. This will likely be a one and done type hunt - I don't know if I'm going to try and play the points game too much longer (or again). Thanks in advance!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Any backpack hunt in G that is hunted hard will produce a 150 buck. 
Beautiful country. Pick a spot, load up the pack and enjoy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

white creek


----------

